# Specials > Testing Ground >  Enlarging

## canuck

How do I get the photos larger without going over the 97.7 limit?

----------


## Kaishowing

I think if the attatchments settings via the Admin Controls say 97.7 thats it.....but if you want to post bigger pics, then why not link them to here via a hosting site?? www.ImageShack.com and www.Photobucket.com are both very good and free. They allow you to upload pics to your online albums and then you can linke them to any site you wish.
I use photobucket myself......but if it's just a pic that I want to link just the once, then I use www.picsplace.to.
From picsplace I can link above average sized pictures, where the other sites tend to resize larger pics to preserve their bandwidth.
Hope this helps.

----------


## canuck

Thanks.  I have been working with photobucket.  I wonder if I need to save the original photos, which I downloaded from my digital camera, into something other than jpeg, then transfer them to photobucket before assigning them a url.  Any suggestions for something smaller than jpeg?

----------


## Ricco

Hi, Canuck

I have been resizing my pictures using Adobe Photoshop before uploading them to Photobucket.  I'm still having trouble getting them down to the limit for an avatar, but they are good for what you want to do.  Photobucket usually resizes them anyway.

----------


## canuck

Thank you for your help.  I'll keep trying.  I must be missing something in the menagerie of icons and processes.

----------


## Kaishowing



----------


## Dreadnought

How do you upload an avatar on this forum? I don't appear to have that option open to me.  ::

----------


## Kaishowing

Couldn't figure it out for myself for a while!
.....Until I found this: http://forum.caithness.org/showpost....43&postcount=3

----------


## canuck

> How do you upload an avatar on this forum? I don't appear to have that option open to me.


Dreadnought, you need to have ".orger" status".  That comes after 3 months and multiple posts.  (see Testing Ground avatar thread discussion) But don't try building your posts in a frivilous manner, that just gets you banned and all the posts lost anyway.

But I think that at your level you can add a picture in your signature line.   Good luck.

----------

